# Aromamizer Supreme Lite or Aromamizer RDTA V2????



## Mobee (7/3/17)

Howsit Guys and Girls ..
I need some advice choosing between the 2..
Does anybody know the difference between the two,I am more after flavour then clouds and I am currently using the pico 75w.

I cant see much difference other then design and one is a top fill but im hoping you guys can shed more light on the matter.


----------



## Scissorhands (8/3/17)

Good day, 

in my honest opinion i don't think either of those tanks would be ideal for a pico. . . If you are dead set on a aromamizer i would confirm that it fits before buying. . . .i would look at the wotofo serpent alto/rdta for flavour & battery life. . . 

Other good options include the Wotofo conquerer mini , geekvape ammit, . . . Sigelei moonshot (wouldn't advise but some loved it)

Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bizkuit (8/3/17)

The supreme lite may not fit as the pico's battery cap may obstruct it. If I remember the v2 is a 22mm so may just work. I can test it out tonight and let you know. The v1/2 is still one of the best flavor atties I've used. Could never get the supreme lite not to sweat juice through the gaps between the airflow and juice flow control rings.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Andre (8/3/17)

Bizkuit said:


> The supreme lite may not fit as the pico's battery cap may obstruct it. If I remember the v2 is a 22mm so may just work. I can test it out tonight and let you know. The v1/2 is still one of the best flavor atties I've used. Could never get the supreme lite not to sweat juice through the gaps between the airflow and juice flow control rings.


Jip, the V1/2 fits on the Pico.


----------



## Mobee (8/3/17)

Bizkuit said:


> The supreme lite may not fit as the pico's battery cap may obstruct it. If I remember the v2 is a 22mm so may just work. I can test it out tonight and let you know. The v1/2 is still one of the best flavor atties I've used. Could never get the supreme lite not to sweat juice through the gaps between the airflow and juice flow control rings.



@Scissorhands I have confirmed the V1/V2 fits as also stated by @Andre also hows the flavour on the Wotofo conquerer mini
I was told if I am after flavour I should go for the aromamizer but since doing some research I now see there is a supreme lite so it just confusing me

@Bizkuit in your experience would you say the V2 is a better option then the supreme lite?
What is the the difference between the 2


----------



## Bizkuit (8/3/17)

Mobee said:


> @Scissorhands I have confirmed the V1/V2 fits as also stated by @Andre also hows the flavour on the Wotofo conquerer mini
> I was told if I am after flavour I should go for the aromamizer but since doing some research I now see there is a supreme lite so it just confusing me
> 
> @Bizkuit in your experience would you say the V2 is a better option then the supreme lite?
> What is the the difference between the 2



Honestly I would prefer the v1/2 for its more intense flavor. The v1/2 has the drawback that it does not have top fill like the Supreme. You have to unscrew the base to fill it up, which is a pita. The Supreme however has the tendency to sweat juice through the gaps between the airflow and juice control that totally put me off. The supreme does have a couple of nice features like the larger build deck, juiceflow control. the included parts for both the small and larger capacity tanks, top fill and the single coil ceramic block.
Out of the two the v1 is the one I still use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (8/3/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/best-22mm-tank-for-flavour.t31126/#post-462255

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (8/3/17)

I never tried the original aromamizer, i used the full size supreme for months and thought the flavour was good, Untill i got my serpent mini 25, i haven't tried the conquerer but its definitely better than the supreme for flavor (shorter chimney and smaller chamber)

If flavour is your goal and dont mind a restricted lung hit the serpent mini/alto is the most popular choice for the pico

Vapeing is very subjective, what i find perfect, someone might think is trash and visa versa, you will have to find what works for you

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## OneEyeLeft (8/3/17)

@Mobee 

My Aromamizer V2 is my goto tank. Plenty of clouds, good flavour and a breeze to build and rewick.

I actually prefer bottom fill as in my experience top fills flood when filling unless they have juice control (and you remember to close it). I also like that I can give the chamber a quick wipe and check my wicks when I fill.

I don't like my Aromamizer Supreme because as @Bizkuit said - it´s forever sweating juice between the airflow and juice control sections. IMHO the Supreme is also much trickier to wick, while the V1 / V2 is dead easy, especially with vertical coils.

If you have your mind set on one of these then I would say go with the V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## notna (8/3/17)

Dunno about the Aromamizer RDTA V2 but I can confirm the Aromamizer Supreme Lite fits perfectly on the little Pico. 

Awesome tank, just don't ever forget to close off the juice flow when filling up. You have been warned, lol.

BTW my other fav RTA on the Pico is the Billow v2 Nano, which I got specifically because it fits the Pico.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mobee (8/3/17)

Thanks for all the info guys,
I did have my eyes set on the V2 but came across the supreme light but now with all the other options you guys mentioned..
Im not so sure anymore...lol...decisions,decisions,.. Im still swaying towards the V2 but will have a lookup at the other mentioned tanks Billow V2,Wotofo conquerer mini , geekvape ammit and so on


----------

